#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [討論] 旅行契約投票

## 海豚

未來大家的聚會或者旅行更為精緻化!!
群獸一起度假是一種特別的享受 ~ 
以下有許多選項 希望能投票出 你想簽署契約的旅行c c

以便惡魔契約參考列出旅行的計畫條例XD 謝謝各位

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

離島類 三天兩夜 (小琉球 綠島 澎湖) 恩恩..這個不錯.....我喜歡....嘻嘻嘻嘻(邪惡的笑)

----------


## wildcheetah

不論如何，先研究不傷荷包，在講究成效。

聚會時間太短就變成：

大家好+久仰久仰→原來你是XX+幸會幸會→開始吃飯

→飯後聊天→有事先走啦+路上小心→結束

好似走馬看花，人、暱稱和真實姓名都對不上。

在大家經濟許可的情形下辦長一點是好事。

----------


## 食老TPOA

不過基本上在這個樂園裡中學學生也是佔有一定比例
這類族群在花費上比較不具有彈性(零用錢啊、打工等等的)
而且還帶有一大堆家庭因素......
在辦長時間的獸聚可能會具有一定的困難度
(雖然小生是比較想要長時間的......XDDDDDD)

----------


## 修諾斯

能夠辦精緻一點當然不錯摟。
不過就像食老說的...
樂園中，學生也佔有很大的比例。
比如：我...

如果要我去外面住的話麻...
1.不能跟上課撞期。
2.又要跟父母開辯論會。
3.money...
而且父母總是還會擔心東擔心西的...(天下父母心麻)
所以我都是能夠參加就參加...
不能，只好在一旁耍自閉、畫圈圈了...

----------


## 狐狸

投清境了拉~~!!!
畢竟第一...
離島花費高!!

第二...
能去很難~~畢竟是跟網友...
光是父母那邊就不形了...

清靜比較好~~HI唷!

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

狐狸+1
我也喜歡農場 我去過兩次了
空氣很棒^^

----------


## 海豚

很感謝各位投票說  

這篇投票就是當作前契約參考的文章^^~ 

如果有更好的意見 可以提出 最好能考慮到自己經濟允許 還有家裡可以給的

經濟允許 或者 外出條件!! ^^ 在投票 謝謝

----------


## sanari

我比較想去的地方是
極樂地獄三天兩夜遊
上面沒有的說，不知道要什麼選

----------


## Wolfang

在我頭上那三隻真是的XD

我也是投清境
因為那裡肯定有很多取景的好材料
聽說還不錯玩


還是要加一個：攻上台灣最高峰？(笑)

----------


## Katsuya XII

恩...我比較喜歡安靜的地方...清靜農場比較適合我吧...

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

阿阿....長時間喔
好想阿...
能去一次當天來回的獸聚也不錯~
清靜農場喔
會多一樣
:山上土石流那麼多 不行不行
="=

----------


## 翼緋麟

有貓狗可以摸摸的地方都好= =

----------


## Wolfy

> 有貓狗可以摸摸的地方都好= =


那小貓花園貓餐廳就可以滿足你的需求了XD

我上次去...有貓貓一堆...還有一隻黃金獵犬哩~~~

----------


## 野狼1991

恩....
我摸摸貓狗就好.....
=  =
但我爸媽應該不會答應......@@"
如果可以我想我也會選農場的.......

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

笨狼我本身限制因素也很多= =
Money、family、Time....
我好想跟大家一起出去玩過夜喔......

----------


## Wolfang

> 阿阿....長時間喔
> 好想阿...
> 能去一次當天來回的獸聚也不錯~
> 清靜農場喔
> 會多一樣
> :山上土石流那麼多 不行不行
> ="=


請相信南投縣政府~~~Q.Q
雖然我家的梅子都被沖掉了說.....
但是清境農場在921之後真的恢復的很快
至少現在已經又回到921之前的繁盛

----------


## 翼緋麟

不過如果是墾丁的話我到是知道一個溫泉勝地可以去啦

那裡的風景還不賴,只是沒有自己的車的話交通會不太方便

房子的話,如果大家不介意住舊房子 我倒是可以找個免費的說= =

----------


## Wolfy

> 不過如果是墾丁的話我到是知道一個溫泉勝地可以去啦
> 那裡的風景還不賴,只是沒有自己的車的話交通會不太方便
> 房子的話,如果大家不介意住舊房子 我倒是可以找個免費的說= =


聽起來不錯耶~~~

住不用好.有冷氣則可XD

----------


## 藍德

> 作者: 翼緋麟
> 
> 不過如果是墾丁的話我到是知道一個溫泉勝地可以去啦
> 那裡的風景還不賴,只是沒有自己的車的話交通會不太方便
> 房子的話,如果大家不介意住舊房子 我倒是可以找個免費的說= =
> 
> 
> 聽起來不錯耶~~~
> 
> 住不用好.有冷氣則可XD


冷氣的電費也要錢啊...另外別找那些"有問題"的房子比較好...^^"
(最近鬼故事看多了....)

----------


## 翼緋麟

> 冷氣的電費也要錢啊...另外別找那些"有問題"的房子比較好...^^" 
> (最近鬼故事看多了....)


喔......有冷氣,我記得還有第四台

如果你感覺到晚上有人會幫你蓋被子

放心那是我爺爺奶奶,他們生前人都不錯

----------


## Ming

個人比較喜歡離島...且越遠越好! xDDDDD
不過還是得實際一點吧，所以....

拉昂去住清境農場，我跟幼狼跟翼緋麟去住不清靜農場~~~

----------


## 翼緋麟

to  authority

這...蓋被子當然是開玩笑的,還猛鬼屋勒= =

至於洗澡的問題,應該是不會在家裡洗,如果大家真的有意願要去的話<(￣︶￣)>  哼哼哼

當然是去洗露天溫泉啦~~~~~畢竟是當地名勝,只是要走有點久.......畢竟沒車交通不方便

那裡是溫泉餐廳有露天'死霸'還有養蠻多動物的,兔子  鹿   大丹狗  其他不太記得總之蠻多的

由於是認識的人開的應該可以便宜一點吧

----------


## 狐狸

呃....咳咳


我說海豚呀~這個活動何時才會開辦呢??


老實說我現在覺得清靜.離島.墾丁都超讚的XD" ....(搬出去住真的改變我好多XD")

咳..那不是重點

重點是何時才會開辦呢??



清靜的話因為是高山...所以冬天去反而會冷上加冷~~

行李多麻煩..二來洗澡也不能多P...(哈哈!!多P是指玩水拉~)


如果是夏.春天去的話...高山草原唔障礙物之下陽光太大吧..?!


所以我覺得入秋是最棒的~~天氣小冷....也不熱~

真的蠻適合的~




最近開始入秋了.....何時才會開辦呢XD"



(狐狸...是你太愛玩了吧......XD"")

(而且現在還不是?春期...咳咳.....密~)

----------


## PandaTwo

> 呃....咳咳
> 
> 
> 我說海豚呀~這個活動何時才會開辦呢??
> 
> 
> 老實說我現在覺得清靜.離島.墾丁都超讚的XD" ....(搬出去住真的改變我好多XD")
> 
> 咳..那不是重點
> ...


應該會是明年春天或夏天吧～

前一陣子有再和海豚談～
有談到一個方案～
那就是去綠島玩～
然後，我和海豚是去玩深潛，潛到海裡去玩，那不會深潛的就給他們玩浮潛～XD
 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## 狐狸

不不不....小熊貓會錯意了


你和海豚討論那個應該是我們這群的聚會... (我拉..幼狼拉...)



去清靜的是所有獸一起投票的~~


算是公開性活動..


投票決定清靜較多...


而且討論串也有討論過了...

外島花費多..二來住宿就很難了...離島更難(家庭因素)


所以我想熊貓和海豚說的是不同的活動耶....






去綠島呀...我唯一去過一次外島就只有綠島而已!!!

真的好讚......不管是騎機車就可以繞島....山上跑...

也可以玩水...



那有是我唯一浮潛過的XD"

真的很漂亮~~~!!!!


不過我希望能夠代我潛水...因為我很想潛XD"

----------


## PandaTwo

> 不不不....小熊貓會錯意了
> 
> 
> 你和海豚討論那個應該是我們這群的聚會... (我拉..幼狼拉...)
> 
> 去清靜的是所有獸一起投票的~~
> 算是公開性活動..
> 
> 投票決定清靜較多...
> ...



我沒搞錯啦～
只是和海豚聊到的時間很早就是～
所以那時講的和現在的結果當然不會一樣～
只是說是個當時的發想而已～
^^


至於你說你想潛水喔～
先給你個心裡準備～
那就是初期的花費會不便宜喔～
（之後的就算持平了）

----------


## 海豚

XD 呵呵 小熊貓算是另一個方案 只是看大家要怎麼聚會囉 既然公開性的話 就應該多多討論!!

----------

